# 2011 IBO Traditional World Championships



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello folks. I am Jimmy Blackmon, the Tennessee State Rep. for IBO. We have a world class event planned for 2011 so we hope you can make it. Hope to see you there and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I sooooo wish I could afford to make the trip! Grrrrrrrr!!! Looks like a BLAST!

Ray :shade:


----------



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)

THANK YOU SIR!!!!:wink:


----------



## crispy7229 (Jul 10, 2007)

Count me in I live bout 45 mins away in West ky


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I`ll check the mileage to go..


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd love to do something like this. Think 6000 miles is pushing it though!


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks like a blast .


----------



## Misguided-One (Nov 30, 2009)

Wish I had known about this back in November. I would not have wasted my time and money going to Vegas this year.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

got to make this one this year. should be a great experience. How is the camping?


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Camping is good, but primitive for the most part. There are places to park campers and such, but no hook-ups. There should be a make-shift shower available.

Twin Oaks is a premier host for such an event. The Tennessee Classic which is also held there is one of the best tournaments you could hope for. Great course, great people, just an excellent host club.

The course is a challenge--a long walk up and down hills in the Southern heat. Can't say you weren't warned. Insect and tick repellant are a very good idea.

Great vendors there last year as well, including 3 Rivers and Lancaster Archery. Well worth the trip, IMO.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

LBR said:


> The course is a challenge--a long walk up and down hills in the Southern heat. Can't say you weren't warned.


Do you mean it is challenging physically or shooting/target distance?

Thanks,

Ray :shade:


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

It's challenging due to the trail and heat, and it's challenging due to the set-up. Distances are IBO standard, but there's more ways to set up a challenging course than just distance.

I forgot to mention that it's not too far from Clarkesville, TN, where there's plenty of good hotels and resturants if you aren't into "roughing it".

It's also a great opportunity to rub shoulders with guys who have proven they are among the best traditional archers in the world...and a bunch of "regular Joes" too.


----------



## appalachianhunt (Feb 5, 2011)

this is going to be a great stop throughtout the summer


----------



## dandybrew (May 29, 2008)

Congrats Jim on your Mid-Atlantic Win! Just wondering what fees or general idea what to expect cost wise. I still need to get you to sign my magazine! 

Dan

Support our Armed Forces.


----------



## appalachianhunt (Feb 5, 2011)

is the camping free? what are we looking at for entry fees and what nots


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Camping is free. I forget what the entry cost is, but I'll find out.


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Dan. Yes, camping is free, showers are free, wood is free if you want a fire, our good hospitality is free as well :smile::smile:

It's $30 to shoot the IBO Champs. If you want to shoot the masters class it's $100. The Hunter Challenge is $10 if you just want to shoot one round and score it. Or for $25 you get the one scored round and then you can shoot it all you want for the entire time you are there. It' is 25 targets vs. 20. Also, if you want to try and better your score on the Hunter Challenge you can do so by buying another scorecard for $10.


----------



## Skyarrow (May 5, 2011)

Hey ranger wernt you at pappys tenessee classic


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

I wasn't there this year. I live 5 miles from Pappy's farm so I'm there most weekends and practice there but I've been in VA since last July. I'll be back in Clarksville in June.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone who lives between Northern, WI and Clarksville, TN that would like to rideshare - let me know - I am going with my brother and son and we have room and heck - if we get enough - I have a 15 passanger van we could use!


----------



## LA Outdoors (Jun 23, 2011)

*2010 Trad World Championship Video is out!*

Hi all,
If any of you would like a great run down of what this shoot was all about last year, Traditional Pursuit, Vol I is a great motivator to let you know if you'd like to put this one on your calendar. It's an hour 7 mins covering the shoot, the shooters, the sites and sounds and even some tips from some top shooters. It's more than just the shooting too, see interviews with 3 Rivers, Rick Welch, Rod Jenkins, IBO president Ken Watkins, Levy Bryant, snake skinning a bow, string walkers, a little humor, and much more! You can view the trailer and order at 
http://www.louisiana-outdoors.com/promo.php?promo=5 
Hope to see you in Clarkesville in July!
Brad
www.louisiana-outdoors.com


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

http://www.twinoaksbowhunters.com/about.html


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

There is some confusion about times. You are welcome to come set up on Thr. and open as much as you want. The original flyer indicated 0900 on Saturday for opening. You can open all day Friday, Sat. and Sun.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

*Sign up for IBO ??*

Can I sign up for the IBO on the spot ??? So I can compete in the world championships. 
I forgot all about having to be a member untill right now. Probably too late to do it online. 
My card may not get mailed in time????

Rob B.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

You do not have to be a member of the IBO to compete in the Traditional IBO World Championships - at least you did not have to the last two years.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Just talked to Laura at IBO she said you do not have to be a IBO member to shoot IBO'S ph # 440-967-2137


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

That's correct.


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

Just want to make sure everyone knows that you need to shoot 2 x 20 target IBO rounds by Saturday evening. If you want to have a chance at the Hunter Challenge shoot down then you need to get that 25 target round in as well so make sure you plan accordingly.
Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info..


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

The extended forcast is predicting thunderstorms for Friday and Saturday - lets pray that it is wrong!


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

We've been getting them every day but they pass through quickly. No more than an hour of down time even on the big ones - usually 30 min. or less and they are gone.


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

It has begun. Campers from IL, CA, CO and FL already here. Look forward to meeting those of you coming to join us.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

What a good time this event was. It was my first time here. I came down by myself. 
Everyone was real friendly. It was a blast. Like the video said... I will need a bit more practice for 
next year.... hehe.
Shot like a 203 on the hunters challenge. Shot ... hmmm. 139 the first day on the IBO. Second day
I shot 141. Was hitting high on everything. I had fun the whole time. I will be coming back , and 
hopefully I can talk some friends into coming with me. They don't know what they are missing. I was in a hurry
to get home yesterday, and never did turn in my score card for the second day. But that is just fine with me.

Thanks for having me. I had a great time. And so many really good shooters there,,, wow...
Good luck to the top 10 people today! I hope you made it in Keith!! Here is a quick pic..

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

we had a great time too - only bad thing is the heat - they need to do something about that -


----------

